# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  ﻿Las algas proliferan y ya ocupan buena parte del río Ebro en Amposta

## sergi1907

Noticia de hoy publicada en el Diari de Tarragona


﻿Las algas proliferan y ya ocupan buena parte del río Ebro en Amposta


*La embarcación de la Idece encargada de segarlas no da al alcance este verano trabajando a largo de todo el tramo navegable*


Un mar de algas cubre éstas días el río Ebro en su paso por Amposta. La subida de las temperaturas, el descenso de caudales (que han pasado de situarse por encima de los 500 metros cúbicos durante la primavera a estar por debajo de los 200) y el estancamiento de las aguas en muchas zonas favorece el crecimiento rápido de estos macròfits, que se convierten además en un hábitat ideal para la plaga de la mosca negra. Como en los veranos de los últimos diez años, el problema se extiende por todo el tramo final del río Ebro, con especial incidencia también a términos como el de Benifallet o Miravet. Una embarcación de la empresa Coloza se encarga de la siega de las algas a lo largo de todo el tramo navegable, por encargo del Instituto para el Desarrollo de las Comarcas del Ebro (Idece). «Estos días está trabajando en la zona de Benifallet y no para ... el día 25 volveremos a Amposta, donde ya se ha trabajado dos veces esta temporada», explica a la directora del Idece, Genoveva Margalef.

La responsabilidad del Idece va desde Ascó hasta el Puente Colgante de Amposta, pero habitualmente se retiran también las algas del embarcadero de la ciudad, «aunque las competencias corresponderían a Costes», explica Margalef.

Ante el avance continuado de los macròfits y la falta de recursos, el Ayuntamiento de Amposta se plantea pedir ayuda a la Comunidad de Regants de la Derecha, «que también sufre el problema en el canal», explica el concejal de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Manel Ferré Aixendri.

Dificultades para remar

Los principales perjudicados son los deportistas y las empresas que hacen actividades al río. El Club Náutico Amposta celebra como cada verano un campus para los niños y niñas de la ciudad. Desde hace días, la proliferación de algas dificulta la práctica del remo, sobre todo en el momento de salir del embarcadero.

También habían pedido una nueva siega porque este fin de semana la ciudad acoge una estancia de la selección española de remo de peso ligero, que preparará el mundial al río Ebro. Pero esta limpieza ayer no llegó y con toda probabilidad se tendrá que esperar hasta el día 25.

«Cada año va además, hay más algas y tenemos más dificultades, sobre todo los niños. Se enganchan a los remos y a diferentes partes de la embarcación. Y cuando hacemos los seguimientos en lanchas, tenemos que parar porque las hélice quedan llenas», denuncia Alfred López, monitor del club de remo.          

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...u/ebre/amposta

----------


## Salut

Estas cosas no ocurrirían si pensaramos en que nuestros """residuos""" son en realidad recursos... potencialmente, de gran valor económico.

También todas esas algas se podrían extraer, compostar y utilizar como un magnífico fertilizante.

En fin, que mientras no cambie la política agrícola auguro que este problema irá a más: más regadíos, más nitratos, más algas. Así de sencillo.

----------

